# Moink Balls



## LarryWolfe (Jul 26, 2010)

If I make 'Moink Balls' with homemade meatballs, aren't they still 'Moink Balls'?  I had someone tell me that if you don't use frozen meatballs, they're not moink balls.  That doesn't make a freaking bit of sense to me, but just wanted to run it past you monkey spankers for your opinions.  A meatball wrapped in bacon regardless of whether it's a frozen ball or not is still a freaking 'Moink Ball' right???


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey Larry, it seems there's some truth on both sides of the issue. I've provided a link to the International MOINK Ball Appreciation Society's take on it. The answer is under the heading "All About MOINK" on the far right of the page.

http://www.thebbqgrail.com/MOINK/

All of this holds true of course unless you're dealing with blue balls.


----------



## Vermin999 (Jul 26, 2010)

IMO they are stilled considered MOINKS.


----------



## Justaguy (Jul 26, 2010)

When first tried them and was reading up I read that too.  I thought it was stupid too.  I have nothing against cutting corners and saving some time but making homemade meatballs for them just ensures a better final product in my way of thinking.  And what is it called if its a frozen homemade meatball?


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> Hey Larry, it seems there's some truth on both sides of the issue. I've provided a link to the International MOINK Ball Appreciation Society's take on it. The answer is under the heading "All About MOINK" on the far right of the page.
> 
> http://www.thebbqgrail.com/MOINK/
> 
> All of this holds true of course unless you're dealing with blue balls.


Which Larry most certainly is.


----------



## Griff (Jul 26, 2010)

IMO, as long it's a moo (hamburger) ball covered with Oink (bacon), it's a moink ball. Anyone says any thing else is a mouthpiece for the frozen food industry.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 26, 2010)

What Griff said! He's a lawyer, he should know!


----------



## TimBear (Jul 27, 2010)

In my opinion (like it counts a whole lot) if you you make your own "Moink Balls" from scratch (wrapped in bacon) then it doesn't get any better than that!!!


----------



## Tri Tip (Jul 27, 2010)

I only comment on posts with pictures!


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm with Tri-Tip on this one ... so here's a picture


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jul 28, 2010)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> I'm with Tri-Tip on this one ... so here's a picture


Is that a Chaney split drum grill I see peeking out from the corner of the picture?


----------



## Chuckwagonbbqco (Jul 30, 2010)

"Moink Ball" is a term coined by a BBQ Blogger from Rocklin, CA by the name of Larry G. He is very, very, very active on the BBQ Brethren forums. He calls himself "BBQ Grail." All of a sudden Moink Balls became a craze due to BBQ Brethren exposure. The craze has carried as far as "Certifying" Moink Ball cookers etc. Reading Moink Ball certification instructions caused me to laugh--To be certified the recipe requires "Store Bought" frozen beef meatballs and wrapping with bacon yada yada. My Gawd let me get certified singing "Mary Had A Little Lamb." I questioned this on the BBQ Brethren forum and was suddenly the Anal One on BBQ Brethren.

"Bacon Wrapped Meatballs" is a recipe printed in "Southern Living" magazine in April 1979. "Bacon Wrapped Meatballs" have been around forever. I will continue making a snack that I call "Bacon Wrapped Meatballs." I will not buy inferior meatballs so that I can be a certified "Moink Ball" cook. So on BBQ Brethren I am a jerk. 

BBQ Bloggers are BBQ Bloggers. Bloggers read things and blog about them. Thousands of posts on a popular forum means nothing to me. I respect BBQ folk from what they show me that they can do--not how good that they can write about it.

Continue making "Bacon Wrapped Meatballs"---and customize as you please---but you can't call them "Moink Balls" unless the meatballs come frozen from the store.  I will see how long it takes this post to get back to "BBQ Brethren."


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 31, 2010)

You can call them moink balls if you like. Who ever doesn't like that doesn't have to eat them!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 31, 2010)

How much bacon would it take to wrap up Larry's head? Just sayin'.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 31, 2010)

I say it is a moink ball still...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 1, 2010)

Puff said:
			
		

> How much bacon would it take to wrap up Larry's head? Just sayin'.


Wow, thats a lot of pig!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 2, 2010)

Puff said:
			
		

> How much bacon would it take to wrap up Larry's head? Just sayin'.



How long until you get promoted from head dishwasher at LazyBones and finally get to cook?


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 2, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there really a "head dishwasher" at any restaraunt
?   
Head dishwasher to his crew:   Ok boys here's how it's gonna' go down. You will wash, you will sanitize, and you, yes YOU, will rinse!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 2, 2010)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Puff has said those words to himself many a day!


----------



## Bobberqer (Aug 3, 2010)

Can't imagine anyone making a valid, logical argument, that homemade meatballs, disqualify  the appy as a Moink ball... But then again, there are those who thrive on being adament, argumentative,  and anal :?


----------

